# Damnit damnit damnit



## odorf (Nov 30, 2015)

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My instahot went beserk!!!!!

the vent tube melted and spewed water all over the place.

i cut the bad spot out and now it is to short

now i gotta redo it. 

View attachment hot insta 017.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2015)

If I were a plumber I might know what you are talking about so all I can add is that I like grape jelly!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 30, 2015)

One of those under the sink deals? 160 is drinking temp for me. 205 is steeping/brewing temp. Maybe 165 is ok for cocoa or instant drinks?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 30, 2015)

Try the MFG

http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Service-Support/Dispenser-Support/Pages/default.aspx

Oh yeah, sorry about you're being a lil short...


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Try the MFG
> 
> http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Service-Support/Dispenser-Support/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry about you're being a lil short...



Ouch...........


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2015)

That looks like drug paraphernalia?


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2015)

Sure does.....(tweaker's pipe!)


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2015)

If you got creative it could be a crack pipe but I wouldn't know what that looked like.


----------



## odorf (Dec 1, 2015)

i called the manufacture, he fell out of his chair laughing at me.
said I owed him $ for his doctors deductible.

all I did was give him the model # from a 1995 unit and ask for a warranty part.  man has no since of humor,  

damn tubing is rated 165 degrees,  and the unit goes to 190 degrees
wtf up with that?

what you were looking at is a melted 3/8'' tubing.

like a  Aneurysm

[you did not think i knew big words like that, huh? } 

View attachment hot insta 019.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 2, 2015)

frodo said:


> like a  Aneurysm
> 
> [you did not think i knew big words like that, huh? }



Rhodes Scholar caliber, no doubt.


----------



## odorf (Dec 3, 2015)

what about a road ?   some kind of new bullet?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## odorf (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzP8PCv77Es"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzP8PCv77Es[/ame]


----------

